

Sophisticated cyber attack hits Energy Department - jug6ernaut
http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2013/02/04/sophisticated-cyber-attack-hits-energy-department-china-possible-suspect/

======
josephby
Oh, so THAT's why the power went out at the Super Bowl.

